# Lure Research Website - May Have Previously Been Posted



## georgiaken (Feb 24, 2011)

I found this website...it's pretty cool.

The website uses research from bass tournaments to compile what months are best for what lures.

It's not adjusted for geographic location, so some of the lures will slip into months ahead or behind what's on the site, based on your location.

The link below goes to a list of the top 50 lures. If you click the link for the lure, it will show you the most productive months for that lure.

Keep in mind, this is based on what the pros used to catch fish, so it's still somewhat subjective...if a specific trend had pros using certain lures because they were hot, the data might be skewed.

https://www.profishingresearch.com/eShop/top_50_lures.asp

At the worst, it's an interesting guide to lure usage.


----------



## gizfawfish (Feb 24, 2011)

Thats a pretty cool site!


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks.

One other thing...if you click a lure and get the list of months, you can click the month and get a list of all of the lures...


----------

